# what am I doing wrong



## topcat1943 (Nov 18, 2007)

I just had the bypass kit put on my pump for putting the antifreeze in the lines. there are only two positions on the valve open and bypass. when its open it pumps water out of the holding tank fine. 
but when i turn it to bypass screw the plastic hose on and try to pump out of the jug nothing happens. I'm probally doing something stupid but cant see what. I didnt install this myself had it done at the local rv repair shop
thanks in advance


----------



## Steve H (Nov 18, 2007)

RE: what am I doing wrong



Difficult to second guess what is happening without seeing your set up...I assume you have a bypass on the Water Heater so no anti freeze will enter the tank. I put a pump converter kit on the water pump. It is a t fitting with a switchthat allows the pump to draw from the fresh water tank or the capped end. I flip the sitch, remove the cap, install the little hose for the anti freeze and turn on the water pump. Works really well.

Does your pump run? Maybe itneeds to be primedor something.

Hopefullysomeone else can pin point the problem! Best of luck!


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2007)

RE: what am I doing wrong

I hope that they installed a winterizing kit on the pump of ur rv???
Right ,, also i hope that they installed it on the right sdie of the pump,,
I had a call out the other day ,, for some winterizing issues ,, anyway ,, i found out that the rv owner had installed a winter kit on his ,,,, but he put it on the city water line and not on the suction side of the pump ,, from the fresh water tank ,,,, I know that the city water does not go to the pump ,, but he did it because it was easy to get at ,, now i'm not putting this guy down ,, we all make mistakes ,,, i assume that since u get water from the FW tank then the pump is working ,,,, try to open the valve while u'r pumping water from the FW tank ,, and if u lose pressure to the inside faucets and stuff then the valve is working ,, if not u may have a bad valve ,,, also u mentioned about a bypass ,,, i also hope that when u had it installed u did not tell them this ,, cause these dealer and such would do this kinda thing just to make u look bad ,, even though they know better... please post us back on.........
(1) it is a WH bypass
(2) it is a winterizing pump kit 
A little more info can help us steer u in the right direction


----------



## C Nash (Nov 18, 2007)

Re: what am I doing wrong

How long a hose or you using to pump from the antifreeze jug? If they installed the bypass like 730 said on the suction side of the hose it should work but the suction hose should be as short as possible and sometimes I have seen where the pumps were kind of weak and the jug had to be held higher than the pump and the hosed filled before the pump would pick it up.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2007)

Re: what am I doing wrong

Good thought Nash ,, my hose that i use is barley 12inches long ,, if that    :approve:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Nov 19, 2007)

Re: what am I doing wrong

It sounds to me the valve is installed on the pump backwards.  The valve in the bypass kits I sell have threads on each side.  There is a plastic coupler that goes on the pump, then the valve is threaded into that.  IF the wrong side of the valve is threaded into the coupler it will not work.  Simple look at the brass valve and look for the arrow.  It should point to the pump.  If it is pointing away from the pump, take it apart and turn around.  

Let us know!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

Re: what am I doing wrong

Damn ,, i'm glad Ken is back ,, he really knows this stuff  :laugh:  :laugh:  
I hope he has a good cure for hick-ups ,, can't get rid of mine  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Nov 19, 2007)

Re: what am I doing wrong

A good scare works for me!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

Re: what am I doing wrong

I tried that ,, but everytime i look in the miror it's the same old me ,, and i thought i was scary  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 
Hey Bty ,, Ken have a good Thanksgiving ,, i'm getting forgetfull ,, so i let u know now while i can still remember  :laugh:  :laugh: 
And welcome back ,, i know it's hard coming back to work after a good vacation    :laugh: 
Bty the hick-ups are gone for now   :approve:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:


----------



## brodavid (Nov 20, 2007)

Re: what am I doing wrong

What did you do? look at Tex's picture. JK, love all you guys and glad to have Mr Ken back.
Happy Thanksgiving to all and to all our love and prayers,

ms jackie, brodavid and sarah rebekah


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Nov 20, 2007)

Re: what am I doing wrong

Hey! I resemble that remark!


----------



## brodavid (Nov 20, 2007)

Re: what am I doing wrong

We love you Tex, and david said to tell you hello, misses your picking and info,

msjackie


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

RE: what am I doing wrong

hey topcat did u ever get u'r winterizing stuff worked out ,, sorry we got off the subject ,, but we kinda do that in our winter boredom stage,,, welcome to the forum and once u get the feel for this palce u'll find out were all ok ,, we just like to act up like children now and again ,, but no harm ment ot anyone....


----------



## topcat1943 (Nov 22, 2007)

Re: what am I doing wrong

yes  thanks for oll the info guys  it sure helped. sure enough even though I had this kit installed at the local rv repair shop  it was in stalled backwards.  on the right side of the pump but backwards. wife suggested that in the bypass position i try blowing through the pick-up tube. and it blew air right back into the holding tank.  so took it back to the shop made them redo it  thanks for the help


----------



## C Nash (Nov 22, 2007)

Re: what am I doing wrong

Glad you got it fixed topcat. Think it was Ken that nailed this problem.  Sure great to have a dealer on here that knows his stuf and willing to share FREE. We all make mistakes so maybe the installation was just an honest one but, bet it was installed by a tech that was inexperianced


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Nov 24, 2007)

Re: what am I doing wrong

I'm just glad he got back to us and let us know.  So many times that does not happen.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2007)

Re: what am I doing wrong

I hope u don't employ any of these  :clown:  at u'r dealership Ken :question:  :question: 
JK ,, i had to do that ,,, bty TEX made me do it :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :8ball:  :evil:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Nov 25, 2007)

Re: what am I doing wrong

Rod, check yer tempachur. I think cabin fever as got it up to 102.9!


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2007)

Re: what am I doing wrong

Tex i wish it was 102 ,,,  :bleh:  :approve:  Man I HATE THE COLD....
If it's not 70degrees at night i'm cold ,,, but then again if it's gonna get cold ,, let it snow.....
Bty Tex have u ever been to MB around xmas time???? if so what do i need to prepare the rv for ,, as far as temps that is :question:  :question:  :laugh:  

Ok this is a test again for u Tex ,,, what does MB stand for  :question:  :question:  :question:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 
Bty if u get it right ,, Ken will give u new suit ,, just desighned by himself ,, for DL's diesel smoke  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:  :clown:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Nov 26, 2007)

Re: what am I doing wrong

Wait a minute! There's no way Ken is going to part with that $13 tuxedo! I'm not even gonna try to answer your quiz without a prize involved!

But here's one that everyone is just dying to ask you, "What does 'bty' stand for?"  :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Nov 26, 2007)

Re: what am I doing wrong

Just guessing.........Bty, By the way.   :laugh:


----------



## hertig (Nov 26, 2007)

Re: what am I doing wrong

For those of us with Dodge Diesel Smoke deficiancies, we might slip and use 'Btw' in that case...


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2007)

Re: what am I doing wrong

Yup DL wins bty or Bty means the same ,, "by the way" i use capitols if i start a sentence with it ,, if i don't i use lower case ,, damn Tex u made me sound like a teacher ,,, now parphrase that for me  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:
and let me hear all u'r vowles and verbs  :laugh:    :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Nov 27, 2007)

Re: what am I doing wrong

The RAIN in SPAIN stays MAINLY on the PLAIN!   

Cain't yah heah mah drahhle?


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2007)

Re: what am I doing wrong

that was good Tex    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  
now say it backwards   :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Nov 27, 2007)

Re: what am I doing wrong

HA HA HA Just read the heading again on this post "What am I doing wrong" by topcat 1943 and I bet he is saying now that posting a  :question:  here was what he did wrong after listening to us bunch of nuts answering  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2007)

Re: what am I doing wrong

hey Nash i bet u'r right ,, u would think that is an rv tech forum ,, but the way i see it it's a been there done that stupid thing forum ,, and bty (there it is again) we will continue to do the stupid stuff as long as we own and use rv's ,, so we might not be a bunch of nuts after all ,, look at what we have done ,, now that's nutty        :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:
By the way ,, topcat were just joshing each other ,, don't mean a thing about u'r post ,,, but feel free to josh as u please ,, but be kinda nice cause Nash get's real mad if u josh him to much ,,, yea right ,, i think he is like me he can take as much as he dishes out ,, just as long as it don't get on the personal side ,, that's when we all say OK ENOUGH ,, but post away ,, we love to post replies to  :question:  and sometimes we can type too :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Nov 28, 2007)

Re: what am I doing wrong

Rod, you are coming along just fine. Did some research on your past posts, and your word count is going up with your abbreviation count going down. Are you using spellcheck again?    :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Nov 28, 2007)

Re: what am I doing wrong

Bty, DODGE diesel smoke helps me see understand what you guys are saying, abbreviations and all. :clown:  :approve:  :bleh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Nov 28, 2007)

Re: what am I doing wrong

Bty, I'm "on the road" again.  Got out of Dayton, OH today.  That smoke really smells good.


----------



## C Nash (Nov 28, 2007)

Re: what am I doing wrong

DL it just occured to me.  How can you smell those fumes if you are going down the road.  You do know that Dogde HE HE has a forward gear :laugh:  :laugh: .  Now I know who wrote that old truckers song "Backing all the way to Birmingham".

Tex, I tried using the spellchecker and a note came up and said "forget it"     :laugh:   Think it broke :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Nov 29, 2007)

Re: what am I doing wrong

Ha Ha! So you spellchecked and it said, "Please use the Chinese dictionary!"  :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Nov 29, 2007)

Re: what am I doing wrong

Hey Chelse, my wife drives while I hang over the side of the truck bed and smell that smoke. :approve:  :evil:


----------



## hertig (Nov 29, 2007)

Re: what am I doing wrong

Why not run a hose from the exhaust into the cab?  Then you can both smell the diesel in comfort and without straining.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

Re: what am I doing wrong

Tex u better be nice or i'll start using the bty and MB stuf again ,, it makes it shorter to type and my brain can figure it out better...

Bty ( :laugh: ) DL if u run the hose in the cab then u'll be way ahead of me ,, cause after the post that Nash posted about diesel smoke ,, i took the hose from my MH ouuta the hole in the garage ,,,, but i think i'm coming down with diesel smoke withdrawls ,,, been shaking all day ,,, opps ,, forgot it was cold today ,, never mind.. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:


----------



## DL Rupper (Nov 30, 2007)

Re: what am I doing wrong

Jealousy, jealousy, jealousy.  You people need to bite the bullet and buy a Dodge Cummins Diesel.  Then you too can spread the good smoke smell. :approve: Just think how many people would benefit across the USA.  You will all be PATRIOTS.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Nov 30, 2007)

Re: what am I doing wrong

Maybe this should be a new thread, but I went to Louisville KY this week for the big RV dealer show.  There I saw, of course LOTS of new ideas in the RV world, but also...

THE 2010 SUBURBAN WITH A 4.5 DURAMAX DIESEL.  That downsized diesel produces 350 HP and in the 500's for torque.  They told me it got in the upper 20's for mileage and the exhaust was so clean you could take it and us it in scuba tanks.  That is how stringent the 2010 federal regulations are.  He told me that diesel will probably be available in the 1/2 ton trucks before 2010, but they are holding the Suburban back till then.  

Sorry DL, no more smoke in the future.


----------



## DL Rupper (Nov 30, 2007)

Re: what am I doing wrong

Dodge is going with a smaller diesel in a 1/2 ton around 2008/09.  It will probably smell good too. You don't need visable smoke to smell good.:laugh:  :bleh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

Re: what am I doing wrong

hey now i don't trust diesel smoke i can't see  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------

